# Cannot Mount CD-ROM

## Kenji Miyamoto

I am having trouble mounting a CD-ROM, in which the installation for a game (SimCity 4) resides:Due to SCSI emulation, my CDs mount automatically.  This did not happen.

I attempted a mount as root, and got this as a result:

```
# mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 /media/cdrom

mount: /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 already mounted or /media/cdrom busy

# mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 /mnt/cdromB

mount: /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 already mounted or /mnt/cdromB busy

# mount -t iso9660 /dev/sr0 /media/cdrom

mount: block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sr0,

       or too many mounted file systems
```

Lastly, mounting within KDE also failedThis CD-ROM has worked recently in Windows, and the game installed from the CD is popular in Cedega.  The guides I've found online have also have no mention of an error with the CD.

Will I be able to mount this CD?

EDIT: Okay, I can't mount any type of CD, but I can play audio CDs.

EDIT2: I am also running the 2.6.12-gentoo-r3 kernel.

EDIT3: A recompile of the kernel with the one last CD filesystem option enabled didn't change a thing.

----------

## fangorn

You could try the scsi devices instead of the /dev/cdroms/... 

If it is a recorder it gets sorted under /dev/sr0

If it is a reader you would have to look at /dev/scd0 (I Think) But you can look where /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 points to 

As root do 

```

mount -t iso9660 /dev/sr0 /mnt/tmp

```

to be sure you got a not busy directory

----------

## Kenji Miyamoto

```
# mount -t iso9660 /dev/sr0 /mnt/tmp

mount: block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sr0,

       or too many mounted file systems

# mount -t iso9660 /dev/scd0 /mnt/tmp

mount: block device /dev/scd0 is write-protected, mounting read-only

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/scd0,

       or too many mounted file systems
```

What's odd is that my DVD-ROM/CD-ROM drive is sr0 and my CD-RW is sr1.  Both also quality for scdn, as well.

----------

## fangorn

Did you try the other drive?

The Error you get is a sign of a not cleanly readable Filesystem.

If the other drive can't read it either I would try to copy the files to disk in Windows and start the intallation from there or burn it to another cd (if you're not in Germany that is, because here you "go to jail" for that now  :Evil or Very Mad:  )

----------

## Kenji Miyamoto

Yeah, neither drive works.

The thing is, only audio CDs are read in both of my CD drives.  I can't mount a single data CD or DVD.  It doesn't matter if it's burned, bought, or some rewritable media.

----------

## Kenji Miyamoto

Upgrading to the next revision (r4) didn't help.

Will I just not be able to use CDs on my computer, anymore?

EDIT:

If this of any help, lshw returns this for my drives:

```
           *-ide:1

                description: IDE Channel 1

                physical id: 1

                bus info: ide@1

                logical name: ide1

                clock: 33MHz

              *-cdrom:0

                   description: IDE CD-ROM

                   product: SAMSUNG DVD-ROM SD-616Q

                   physical id: 0

                   bus info: ide@1.0

                   logical name: /dev/hdc

                   version: F401

                   capabilities: packet atapi cdrom removable nonmagnetic dma lba iordy

                   configuration: mode=udma2

              *-cdrom:1

                   description: IDE CD-ROM

                   product: ATAPI CD-RW 52X24

                   physical id: 1

                   bus info: ide@1.1

                   logical name: /dev/hdd

                   version: F.CZ

                   capabilities: packet atapi cdrom removable nonmagnetic dma lba iordy

                   configuration: mode=udma2

     *-scsi:0

          physical id: 1

          logical name: scsi0

          capabilities: emulated

        *-cdrom

             description: DVD reader

             product: DVD-ROM SD-616Q

             vendor: SAMSUNG

             physical id: 0.0.0

             bus info: scsi@0:0.0.0

             logical name: /dev/cdrom2

             logical name: /dev/dvd1

             logical name: /dev/scd0

             logical name: /dev/sr0

             version: F401

             capabilities: removable audio dvd

             configuration: ansiversion=2

     *-scsi:1

          physical id: 2

          logical name: scsi1

          capabilities: emulated

        *-cdrom

             description: CD-R/CD-RW writer

             product: CD-RW 52X24

             vendor: ATAPI

             physical id: 0.0.0

             bus info: scsi@1:0.0.0

             logical name: /dev/scd1

             logical name: /dev/sr1

             version: F.CZ

             capabilities: removable audio cd-r cd-rw

             configuration: ansiversion=2
```

----------

## fangorn

If you compiled the Filesystem support as module, did you do a 

```

make modules_install

```

in /usr/src/linux

Did you autoload the modules in /etc/modules-autoload.d/kernel-2.6?

----------

## Kenji Miyamoto

I have them built-in:

```
#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y
```

----------

## fangorn

If you don't have any apps running that automagically try to mount any removable device, then I'm out of ideas here. Sorry. :Sad: 

----------

## Kenji Miyamoto

I can mount USB hard drives and floppy disks without a problem.

Has anyone else had a problem like this?

This may give some evidence:

```
# umount /mnt/dvd

umount: /mnt/dvd: not mounted

# mount /dev/cdroms/cdrom0

Segmentation fault

# ls /mnt/dvd

#
```

----------

## Kenji Miyamoto

Do you think I should post a bug about this?

Do you think I should try a vanilla-sources kernel?

----------

## fangorn

If you can verify, that this config in a vanilla-sources can mount cdroms -> file a bug at gentoo.

If you can verify, that this config in another kernel (2.6.11 or something) can do the job -> get to the kernel guys

----------

## Kenji Miyamoto

I can't even get the 2.6.12.1 or 2.6.13-rc2 vanilla kernels to start  up completely.  Both of them stop at some ACPI detection thing.

I can get CDs to mount in 2.6.11-gentoo-r9, though.

Which bugzilla should I post in?

----------

## srlinuxx

One doesn't need scsi emulation under the 2.6 kernels, but if you're still trying to use it, do you have the hdc=ide-scsi or similar in your kernel boot appends.  And it never caused mine to mount automagically.  You must be using something else to do that?  What does your fstab look like?  

What happens if you try to mount it as hdc or hdd?  mount -t auto /dev/hdc /mnt/cdrom?  Mine's been using hdc since using 2.6 kernels.  

Do you have anything like this:  /dev/ide/host0/bus1/target0/lun0/cd?

----------

## Kenji Miyamoto

I have both "hdc=ide-scsi" and "hdd=ide-scsi" in the boot appends.

fstab:

```
/dev/hda1         /boot         ext3      defaults,noatime            1 2

/dev/hda2         none         swap      sw                  0 0

/dev/hda3         /         reiserfs   noatime                  0 0

/dev/hdb1         /b_hd         reiserfs   noatime                  0 0

/dev/fd0         /mnt/floppy      vfat      noauto,rw,user               0 0

# CD-ROM

/dev/hdc         /media/cdrom      auto      noauto,user,ro               0 0

# CD-RW

/dev/hdd         /media/cdrom      auto      noauto,user,ro               0 0

/dev/sda2         /mnt/ipod      vfat      noauto,user,rw,sync,nodev,umask=0000      0 0

none            /proc         proc      defaults               0 0

none            /dev/shm      tmpfs      defaults               0 0

#SCSI CD-ROMs

/dev/sr1                /media/cdrecorder       auto    user,exec,noauto,managed 0 0

/dev/sr0                /media/cdrom            auto    user,exec,noauto,managed 0 0
```

Trying to mount either hdc and hdd results in the exact same thing as the SCSI devices.

I do have that "cd".

==========

It seems that whenever I start my system up and these lines appear at the bottom of my /etc/fstab, the problems occur:

```
/dev/sr1                /media/cdrecorder       auto    user,exec,noauto,managed 0 0

/dev/sr0                /media/cdrom           auto    user,exec,noauto,managed 0 0
```

No matter how I change them, the drives just won't mount. The two times my system failed to create these, I was forced to, and without the "exec" flag. The drives, as sr0 and sr1, did mount when the command was invoked from a console. Now that udev has created these lines at the end, the drives aren't able to do a single thing with data.

When I was on a 2.6.11-gentoo-r9 kernel, I never had a single bit of trouble with this, with or without xdm; in or out of a console. I really wonder what has changed as far as CD handling from that kernel to 2.6.12.

I hope this helps, since it's the only thing I can say, now.

----------

## Kenji Miyamoto

Removing SCSI emulation from those two drives fixed it, but now how I am supposed to burn CDs?

----------

## srlinuxx

well, it's the same basic command, but instead of dev=0,1,0 (or whatever), it's dev=ATAPI:0,1,0.  Sorry I don't know how the graphical applications handle the diff and if you need to make any changes.  Perhaps someone else can help there.

----------

## PMT

 *srlinuxx wrote:*   

> well, it's the same basic command, but instead of dev=0,1,0 (or whatever), it's dev=ATAPI:0,1,0.  Sorry I don't know how the graphical applications handle the diff and if you need to make any changes.  Perhaps someone else can help there.

 

xcdroast, you need to go into setup and select your drive again, and it will warn you about how ATAPI sucks and you should use SCSI emulation, but it's full of shit, and burns are at normal speed.

k3b will just ask you to reconfigure it, if anything.

I haven't the slighest what other apps will do, but I hope that helps.

----------

